# Venice Trip Yesterday



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Planned this a while back. Eating at the Marina, noticed the boat we were going out on had a motor trimmed up. Msg Capt, said he had to look at it. 8 Friday night he calked told us he had us lined up on a 40 invincible, he had a powerhead failure. Met at 0530at the dock, suprised to see a chick for the Capitan, lol. She sounded confident and we were anxious. All of our first trip. 

Headed to a close rig, caught bait for 45 min and set course SE. Ran 100 miles or so, circled 3 rigs before finally setting up on a dril ship. First few drifts no takers, but marking at 150ft. I talked them into letting me jig after spotting an old rusty vertical jig in the Console, lol. 10 min latter, first fish on the deck, a small black fin, lol.

Shortly after doubled up 1 pulled hook and 1 on. 11 min latter had our first Yellowfin in the boat. Pictures, clean up and set back out. Within the hour after a few bonita on the Verticle and a few Barracuda, 1 missed opportunity, newbies, me included not setting hook or drag perfectly, lol. Finally had another double. Both were hooked up well. My son and his friend got on em, after 10 minutes 2 & 3 were in the deck. 

Another hour of setting, drifting, cudas and chasing around the drill ship and I get hooked up. Few minutes in he is either tail wrapped or gut hooked, 50 yards from the boat he breaks me off and gone. Little while longer on the spot, no more hook ups we head NW 20 miles and hit one more. My other son gets hooked up, turns out to be a shark, we Mardi Gras the last of the baits over some marks and no takers. 

Headed NW back to the Marina. Had a good time, I will probably do it again, but boys have to pay their own way next time, hahaha. Tuna steaks tonight for dinner!





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice bloody deck, way to go....

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my.. yep, planning another one now























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Great eats! It can get addictive going after em. Glad for ya's!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have never had tuna steaks, all I have had is out of a can.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!! Can't wait ti get out there. what was the name of the boat you were on?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been going about 2 times a year for the last 5 years I love it down there. Next trip is the end of October for me. 

Glad to see yall caught a few nice yellows and had a good time


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like fun!

Pics of captain?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I follow a gal on Instagram called Nicole (Nicoles Bed and Breakfast) outta there and she does it all, aint to shabby either!!! Looks like a great time and I'm needing to make a trip out there!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Awesome!!! Can't wait ti get out there. what was the name of the boat you were on?


I honestly do not remember a name on the boat, Ill find the companys name though. She started deckhand for the Owner/Capt in 2015. Got her Lic 2 years ago. Been on the same boat since she started now runs it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Looked like fun!
> 
> Pics of captain?


Well I mean I accidentally caught a picture....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> I follow a gal on Instagram called Nicole (Nicoles Bed and Breakfast) outta there and she does it all, aint to shabby either!!! Looks like a great time and I'm needing to make a trip out there!!!!


Just looked up her site, wow! Might have to order a calendar.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nichol Spence has had a youtube channel a long time.

This is the link she provides from the contact site.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

been there, done that. 
we loaded up on bft when i went a couple of years ago. brought home a ton of filets. but.... they don't want you to touch the gear unless there is a fish on, they don't let you bait the hook, they don't....well, basically, you sit and wait. this is the charter i went on. maybe others are different. i had rather wait for an invite to go to the rigs south of mobile and do everything myself and help the crew on the boat.
jack


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Jack2 the charters I have been on over there are completely different then what you described. We gaffed fish baited hooks threw poppers and pretty much anything else we wanted to do...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> been there, done that.
> we loaded up on bft when i went a couple of years ago. brought home a ton of filets. but.... they don't want you to touch the gear unless there is a fish on, they don't let you bait the hook, they don't....well, basically, you sit and wait. this is the charter i went on. maybe others are different. i had rather wait for an invite to go to the rigs south of mobile and do everything myself and help the crew on the boat.
> jack


hell, you go with me, I'll even let you wash the boat when we get home.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> been there, done that.
> we loaded up on bft when i went a couple of years ago. brought home a ton of filets. but.... they don't want you to touch the gear unless there is a fish on, they don't let you bait the hook, they don't....well, basically, you sit and wait. this is the charter i went on. maybe others are different. i had rather wait for an invite to go to the rigs south of mobile and do everything myself and help the crew on the boat.
> jack


They were at first, but after we proved to know a little, they showed us the ropes. By 10 we were doing all but driving the boat

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Realtor said:


> hell ….. I'll even let you wash the boat when we get home.....


Does that include a discount?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Does that include a discount?


Gold star


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell, when me and Kanaka went to south FL fer our fishing trip....our guide got offended when I tried baiting my own hook....he just said that is what you are paying me for. Then again just think about all the yahoo's that have ZERO clue about fishing these charters come in contact with every day!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would feel weird having someone bait my hook. If it was a frozen bait I would give a bad look, just for good measure.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> I would feel weird having someone bait my hook.


Sounds a little kinky, too!


----------



## Bamasonny (Feb 19, 2021)

Jason said:


> I follow a gal on Instagram called Nicole (Nicoles Bed and Breakfast) outta there and she does it all, aint to shabby either!!! Looks like a great time and I'm needing to make a trip out there!!!!


Maybe Nicole Rickmon!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bamasonny said:


> Maybe Nicole Rickmon!!


Hey that's how I got her on the hook, showed her one of her shirts and said see when we go we can get you your own shirt!!! https://nicolespenc.com/p/bedbreakfast


----------



## Savage (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason said:


> Hey that's how I got her on the hook, showed her one of her shirts and said see when we go we can get you your own shirt!!! https://nicolespenc.com/p/bedbreakfast


No way my wife is letting me go fishing with that girl in a bikini. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

